# How to contact DHA - reporting job on csv



## grimmjow2000 (May 10, 2019)

Hi, anyone know what the process is for contacting the DHA if you want to report to them about getting a job on a job search csv.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

grimmjow2000 said:


> Hi, anyone know what the process is for contacting the DHA if you want to report to them about getting a job on a job search csv.


It’s not a matter of notifying them. It’s an actual visa that you apply for and will be issued with the new job details printed on it


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

You actualy apply Sir and the beauty is you can then get more years


----------

